# Growth



## treysik (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey folks,

I had a question. When or at approximately what age will a Tegu stop growing? I understand max size is based on individual Tegus, but I figured most stop growing around the same age.

Thanks!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 7, 2013)

I think 3 years is generally considered full-grown adult


----------



## viejo (Jun 8, 2013)

Most cold-blooded animals continue growing throughout their lives but slow down considerably after maturity. I assume that this is true for tegus also.


----------



## treysik (Jun 8, 2013)

viejo said:


> Most cold-blooded animals continue growing throughout their lives but slow down considerably after maturity. I assume that this is true for tegus also.



You are right. I should have been more specific.


----------

